
Skyscraper suspended from an Asteroid - ChuckMcM
https://www.forbes.com/sites/bridaineparnell/2017/03/29/skyscraper_suspended_on_asteroid/
======
ChuckMcM
More of a Friday afternoon story (or perhaps early April 1st story) but
interesting that people spend time trying to figure out how you would build
and use a skyscraper that was suspended from a geosynchronous asteroid.

I can't imagine that this would work given the other stuff in orbit but from a
'sit back and consider the argument' point of view, it definitely would be an
interesting building to visit.

Here is the original: [http://www.cloudsao.com/ANALEMMA-
TOWER](http://www.cloudsao.com/ANALEMMA-TOWER) and perhaps I should have
submitted that as the URL, I can't change the URL but one of the mods can ...

------
EGKW
An April fool's joke if I ever saw one.

